# Echolot für Flachwasser????????



## pibi (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Freunde, hab eine Frage
Was für ein Echolot ist für einen Stausee mit einer Höchsttiefe
von ca.20m von forteil bzw. ratsam.
Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## NickAdams (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser????????*

Ich würde das Humminbird SmartCast RF15e nehmen (großer Bildschirm). Der Sender geht bis zu einer Tiefe von 30 Metern, d.h. die Schallwellen sind nicht so stark wie die der Echos, die richtig tief runtergehen. Dadurch verringert sich auch die Scheuchwirkung durch starke und laute Wellen.

So long,

Nick


----------



## HD4ever (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser????????*

das smartcast sieht aus wie nen Spielzeug |rolleyes
unter großem Bildschirm versteh ich auch was anderes ...
nehme mal an du willst das vom Boot aus beutzen ?
wäre nicht ganz uninteressant zu wissen was du ausgeben willst - da trennen sich dann auch die brauchbaren von den richtig guten Geräten.
Im Flachwasser solltest du mehr Augenmerk auf einen großen Sendekegel und weniger auf die Sendeleistung legen.

btw .... mir ist noch nicht aufgefallen das mein Lowrance X125  mit 2400 W im "Flachwasser" ne Scheuchwirkung ausübt, weder durch laute noch durch starke Wellen |kopfkrat #c

interessante Theorie muß ich sagen ...

und noch was an den TE : willkommen hier im board [mache stellen sich ja auch vor ;-) ] und es gibt im Forum auch ne schöne suchfunktion .... 
*hier*
*hier*
*hier* z.B. und noch ne Menge anderer zu dem Thema :m


----------



## Oldbutspicy (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser????????*

@ HD4ever
sei doch froh, dass pibi NICHT gesucht hat...
dadurch hast Du nun die Erklärung (Scheuchwirkung) warum Du an manchen Tagen Schneider bleibst 

@ pibi
Bei einigen Geräten gibt es voreingestellte Modi. Unter anderem den FLACHWASSER-Modus. Laut Betriebsanleitung optimal geeignet für Tiefen bis 100ft.


----------



## Niederbayer75 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser????????*

@ HD4ever
Du magst lange hier im Forum dabei sein, viele Beiträge haben und normalerweise immer korrekt sein, aber Dein Beitrag von oben ist jenseits jeglicher Realität:

Wer im Anglerboard bei gewissen Themen auf die Suchfunktion verweist, der kann den User gleich woanders hinschicken!

Wenn ich mir die Frage vom TE anschaue, dann sag mir die Frage, die Du in die Suchfunktion eingeben würdest um nicht unendliche viele Vorschläge zu bekommen! Und da fang mal an zu lesen!!!

Lieber ein paar Threads mehr und immer wieder drüber reden! So bekommt jeder schnelle Hilfe - dafür ist nämlich ein Forum da!!!
Und da die Technik und die Welt nicht stehen bleibt, gibt es immer wieder Neuigkeiten und neue Ansichten, welche den Horizont eines jeden Users erweitern! (Siehe das Beispiel mit der Scheuchwirkung - nicht das Idealbeispiel, aber so passiert es dauernd in neuen Threads!)

@ pibi
Sag mal Deine Obergrenze an Budget/Geld das Du bereit bist auszugeben, dann kommen die ersten konkreten Vorschläge und über die einzelnen Geräte kann man hier viel Informationen finden und auch weiter diskutieren!


----------



## Tim78 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Echolot für Flachwasser????????*

Na na na !!! Das mit der Scheuch wirkung ist echt nen übles beispiel , weil sie auf viel befischten Stellen ein unumstößlicher Fakt ist !
Ist doch ganz einfach jedes mal wenn das Geber klicken im Wasser ertönt hat die Beute einen Haken , wie dumm schätzt ihr denn einen großen 8-10 Jahre alten Zander ein ?
Das Experiment könnt ihr im jeden Aquarium ausprobieren .
Um zum Thema zukommen für Wassertiefen bis 20m sollte man ein möglichtst großen geberwinkel verwenden .
Also nicht umbedingt die schon erwähnten Tiefwasser Echolote sondern zumindest eins mit wechselnden Kegel gewisse Geräte schalten da schon automatisch um .
P.s der 90° sende kegel beim smartcast macht mich stutzig
und die reichweite von 30m mmmhhhh was willste mit so einem ding nur vom Ufer ins Wasser werfen ?
Da würde mir dann nichts besseres einfallen aber bevor du das das Ding am Boot festzurst .....
Laß es einfach und kauf was vernüftiges


----------

